# Canon 5D Mark I -tetherd?!



## cmelgardphoto (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi
I am trying to shoot my old 5D tethered to a PC with XP Pro using the EOS Utility. It will not work no matter what I do. Can anyone help? I am using the older version of EOS Utility thinking that was it and have al the updates needed...


----------

